# Looking for Lake Victoria Kenya Gold Cichlids



## WinPhish (Feb 29, 2020)

Has anyone seen these for sale anywhere or know of anyone that has them?


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

Contact Oliver Lucanus at Below Water in Montreal, he's your best bet to find some..


----------

